# racking the slide on Kahr PM45



## thevirginian (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey everyone i'm first time here. I was reading on different Kahr forums didn't see this come up,and all the members seen to have been there done that, so i feel that i should get the help i need here. I have the Kahr PM45 new style made in Dec.2010. I cannot for the life of me use thumb and first finger to open slide untill it locks open,or reject a shell out of barrel. The way i do it is take out mag. first then grip top of slide with all of my left hand finders,and thumb start slideing back and forth, about 3rd or 4th time shell will fall out or lock open.( by the way i'm right handed )So i'm thinking something is wrong maybe not the right recoil spring.

I went on you tube saw couple men useing thumb and finger poping slide open. Now i know i'm not a 220 lbs. muscle man, or 90 lbs. bag of bones. Then i went to two different gun shops looking for a Kahr PM45 i didn't find the PM but found CW45 i could pull the slide open to lock with thumb and finger like its is suppose to be done,went to 2nd store same thing.Here is the rest of deal,i have only fired gun 23 times,i couldn't work the slide so i put the gun away almost for a year, bought gun 12-23-2010. I got ahead of myself here after i got gun back out to look at it some more, then i went to the 2 gun shops and pull slides on CW45. Today is when i called with SN# and was told my PM45 was made in DEC. 2010 and check out you tube also. I thought someone on here would have a PM45 could tell me theirs is not that hard or something.

I thought i might would go ahead shoot 180 round in it to finish breaking in the gun.Talked to a older gun shop owner told him about what i said here,he said gun being that tight he didn't think it would loosen up that much,and just waste all that ammunition. I thought about trading to a CW45 but would be on the losing end, my gun is over $200.00 more,or trading down to 9mm. My gun stoots fine, like it real well BUT THE SLIDE THING. OK if any one has any ideas or whatever PLEASE let me know it will be greatly appreciated. THANKS


----------



## thevirginian (Dec 23, 2011)

I racked the slide on my PM45 2000 times over 3 or 4 days, i would guess that now racking the PM45 is somewhere around 40% easier to work by hand, i can live with that.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Many times it's technique, rather than just strength.

Try this...

CLEAR THE WEAPON FIRST.....

Insert an empty magazine into the gun...
Grip the slide with your left hand over the top of the slide, barrel pointing to the left...
Bring the gun towards your body, until the back of your left thumb, touches your belly...
Now bring your right hand to the gun as if you were going to shoot it.... finger OFF the trigger...

Here's the technique part.... try to hold your left hand (and the slide) motionless, while pushing hard, and fast against the grip, with your right hand... it wants to be a very rapid movement, not a controlled "push"

The empty mag should lock the slide back for you. As you become more used to the technique, you will be able to hold upward pressure on the slide lock while you rack the slide.


----------

